#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αστοχίες σιδηρών κατασκευών σε σεισμό

## Pappos

Μερικές αστοχίες σιδηρών κατασκευών από σεισμό.

  

Η τελευταία δείχνει αστοχία χιαστί συνδέσμου.

Οι photo είναι από τις σημειώσεις

*Design* *of** Steel* *and** Composite -** Structures* *for* *Seismic* *Loading
*– SafetyRequirements, ConceptsandMethods –

Pr*of. Dr.-Ing. Ekkehard Fehling, University Kassel**
Dr.-Ing. Benno Hoffmeister, University / RWTH Aachen

Ειδικά το RWTH στις σιδηρές είναι ίσως το καλύτερο στην Γερμανία.
Επίσης αναπτύσσονται ενδιαφέροντα θέματα, θα παραθέσω απόψεις για συζήτηση και γνώμες.
*

----------

iovo, Xάρης

----------


## Pappos

> (είναι η συνήθης σύνδεση στην Ιαπωνία)


Ναι έτσι είναι.

----------

